# 20gal FOSW



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I started a 20 gal saltwater over the weekend with extra stuff laying around. So that I wouldn't have to wait for it to cycle I used the reef sand and water from my larger tank. I only got the 2 Ocellaris Clownfish in there. they were a mating pair, so hopefully they'll mate whenever they get comfortable in there new home. I'll get an anemone for them next week.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice. I used to keep several Amphiprion ocellaris myself. Then about 4 anemones. I didn't know the anemones stick on the top level of the tank. :shock: They still look nice though.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

In my other tank my bubble tip anemone in my other tank stay's about 4-5" away from the top. He has never moved since I put him in there. Maybe it's because my maroon clown feeds him every night.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Possibly. By the way, when I first bought an anemone, an lfs staff got stung by it. Now, from what I read, anemones can cause paralysis. I don't know what happened to him now. It was 7 years ago.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

:shock: lol


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It depends on the anemone. The green carpet anemone will sting you good if your not careful. The bubble tip, purple tip, and the atlantic anemone can sting but you can't feel it. It all depends on the species.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. Will try to identify what anemone we used to had, I still can remember all the marine creatures that I used to keep.
Amphiprions, lionfish, butterfly fish and damsels being several of those.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I did have a butterfly fish at one time. But he started nipping at my corals so I had to get rid of him. That is the only thing I hate about reef systems all the fish you want/like you can't get because there either aggressive or they nip at corals.


----------

